
If you use Waze, hackers can stalk you - than
http://fusion.net/story/293157/waze-hack/
======
moftz
Seems like Waze needs to authenticate devices better on their network. Don't
allow anonymous users access to things like other users' data. Force people to
have an account if they want the social media aspects. Those can obviously be
made in bulk but the introduction of a captcha system would help prevent that.

Also, they need to anonymize the surrounding users. Describe a nearby user by
their personalized icon but nothing else. This way, you can still show off the
avatar but since the avatars are picked from a set list, you don't actually
know who is who assuming the icon isn't too rare.

